
Ask HN: Linear algebra textbooks - yasp
What are the best linear algebra textbooks &#x2F; learning resources for autodidactic programmers?
======
mindcrime
3blue1brown on Linear Algebra:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNk_zzaMoSs&list=PLZHQObOWTQ...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNk_zzaMoSs&list=PLZHQObOWTQDPD3MizzM2xVFitgF8hE_ab)

Gilbert Strang - Linear Algebra:

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLE7DDD91010BC51F8](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLE7DDD91010BC51F8)

Coding The Matrix:

[https://cs.brown.edu/video/channels/coding-matrix-
fall-2014/](https://cs.brown.edu/video/channels/coding-matrix-fall-2014/)

Other:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22linear%20algebra%22&sort=by...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22linear%20algebra%22&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
S4M
I found this one by Terence Tao, though I haven't checked it yet:
[http://www.math.ucla.edu/~tao/resource/general/115a.3.02f/](http://www.math.ucla.edu/~tao/resource/general/115a.3.02f/)

Tao is a top mathematician who is well known for his ability to make complex
topics seem simple (see his blog
[https://terrytao.wordpress.com](https://terrytao.wordpress.com)) so his class
is probably worth checking if you are interested in linear algebra.

------
yesenadam
Gilbert Strang's Linear Algebra course from MIT, available on youtube (3
million views!), and his textbook of the same name are awesome. What a great
teacher.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZK3O402wf1c&list=PLE7DDD9101...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZK3O402wf1c&list=PLE7DDD91010BC51F8)

------
mlucy
Linear Algebra Done Right would be my recommendation.

------
govert
Poole - Linear Algebra: A Modern Introduction (any edition) A very well
organised standard textbook.

Gilbert Strang / MIT OCW video lectures
[https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-06-linear-
algebra...](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-06-linear-algebra-
spring-2010/video-lectures/)

------
pps
Trefor Bazett, an Assistant Professor, Educator teaching mathematics at the
University of Cincinnati

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLHXZ9OQGMqxfUl0tcqPNT...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLHXZ9OQGMqxfUl0tcqPNTJsb7R6BqSLo6)

------
bigasscoffee
The subject is pretty easy. Just get an old edition textbook for $4 on amazon,
and do the practice problems after reading the sections in each chapter. Did
that for my college class and got an A.

------
diehunde
If you have basic knowledge of linear algebra I recommend "Numerical Linear
Algebra" by Lloyd N. Trefethen. Much more concise than other textbooks and
more focused on computing.

------
Tomte
Don't overlook the Russians: Shilov – Linear Algebra

A Dover book and very cheap.

